# BOAT OR BANK?



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

done most of my fishing from both caught my biggest from the bank . But caught my most in a boat plus its easier to land the fish. RC


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

definately easier to get to as well as land fish on the bank.....but the boat gives u better opportunities


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

..


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

hey drum runner check yo pm


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Have also done both, mostly from a boat. Caught the biggest, and most from a boat. Wish I still had one. Just got expensive, time consuming, traffic has gotten really bad, did I mention expensive? Once you're "on" the boat, it's a lot easier to fish. Bank fishing to me, means more interaction with other fishermen, not always a good thing, but for the most part, yes. 

Even though I would like to have a boat again, I won't due to the above reasons. To give me more options, and expand my range, hopefully in the near future will look more into getting a kayak.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

i was around th COLEMAN BRIDGE one day fishing and this dude had a peddelling kayak scared me to see that but he looked comfortable dont think he caught any tourist playing with a new toy i wouldnt have put that thing in a bathtub


----------



## titusg (May 28, 2002)

Don't know what you're missing. Yak fishin is the stuff. Best of all world.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

you surely right i aint gettin in one to find out.  . usually when i go out in a boat i take a couple peops with me


----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

Kayak fishing is about as good as it can get in the real skinny water.

I've got a tandem, so I usually have the fiance with me.

If it's cold, I prefer having other boats around. Otherwise, I go for the solitude.

They are pretty cheap and considerably safer than they look.


----------



## REEL MAN (Aug 31, 2002)

my wife and i fish from kayaks all the time. we have 2 perception swifty's. very stable even in rough water. i have been wanting to bring mine to the bay.

DARREN


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

thats fine & well kayaking to me is running th rapids not out in the bat areas & i still aint getting in something smaller than a bathtub to go fishing!!  different strokes for different folks


----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

I just walked outside and looked at my kayak.

That must be one heck of a bathtub you've got there.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

!


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I want a kayak. I have seen a bunch of people on the bay with them, and it looks like both great excersise and fun. 

I have certainly used crazier methods to fish! In a secret bass hole back home, my buddy and I brought inflatable "boats" for kids that we got at wallmart for 19.00 bucks each. Man we caught so many damn bass in those lil boats, and it was a blast when a big one would actually TOW you around. We used wire fish baskets hanging off the side with rope to keep some blue gills and a couple bass for supper, but it was great fun.

Moral to the story - do what you gotta do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

sound like the way to the future..specialy for fly roders.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

preciate th info on this topic everyone got an opion ive never had a kayak to really sayt to much but i still dont see wheres id i go out $ buy one but id still try one in shallow water just in case my balance is a lil off


----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

inawe,

The Virginia Kayak Fishermen's Association (VKFA) gets together from time to time down here around Virginia Beach to go fishing.

If your plans line up with one of our outings, I'd be glad to take you for a ride in my tandem.

Wild River Outfitters in Virginia Beach holds a demo day and a Paddlefest every year. You just missed the demo day, but we can catch up.
http://www.wildriveroutfitters.com/events/events.htm 

If you're down this way and get blown out/ rained out, their store makes a good visit.

The stability of fishing kayaks will surprise you. Touring kayaks are narrower and not quite as stable. I find both more stable than a canoe, but that's my opinion.

..and don't rule out kayaks until you've tried one with rodholders.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)




----------

